# Best job for an Australian



## Satcomer (Jan 13, 2009)

Well this one should go to some Australian here. So get in the rush for The Best Job In The World.

Warning: This looks to good to be true.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 13, 2009)

I wonder how many applicants they get for that? 
Not bad, 12 hours flexi hours a month to work, with that salary, in that location...


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 13, 2009)

The link doesn't work anymore - so what was the job and salary?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 13, 2009)

Here more details on that job http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7823812.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/7824386.stm


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow - I understand they have over 1000 applicants!


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 14, 2009)

I bet that tripled since you posted.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 14, 2009)

I think there are easily 200-300 people I know that would want that job.. so why not apply once the server is back up? Chances are minuscole (if you look at the likelihood of being selected for that) but if they want a 60 second clip as a resume+application, it shouldn't take too long to apply for it.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 16, 2009)

Better than be being an excrement excavator with a shovel, but then it depends on the salary I guess.

At one amount would one give up full time employment as a lottery winner I wonder?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 16, 2009)

Well Cali Lewis of GeekBrief.tv is asking you to vote for her for the job.


----------

